# atx blank



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

ife bought me an atx graphite blank. 10 foot med/heavy, 20 to 40 lb line, 2 to 6 oz sinkers.

I am thinking about building this to match my Blue Yonder or should I go for a larger blank?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

What's the intended purpose of the rod? That would be a good all around rod, but if you're looking for something specific that may help us give more suggestions.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

basstardo said:


> What's the intended purpose of the rod? That would be a good all around rod, but if you're looking for something specific that may help us give more suggestions.


Pier fishig and fishing from rocks and sand at PAX


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That sounds about perfect to me. I'm a bigger fan of 10-11 foot rods than I am heavers. I can handle the heavers just fine, but they're overkill for local fishing. A ten footer and a BY should be a great combo.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

whats the warranty on those atx blanks?


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

HellRhaY said:


> whats the warranty on those atx blanks?



Mine says lifetime.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

They look like nice blanks. I'm very slowly getting a RS1267 finished up for a similar purpose, but I'm looking for a couple others to try out. I'd be interested to know what you think of the blank after it's built.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I was shipped a prototype of one of the ATX rods a while back it was 11' rated 2-6 we tried everything we could to break it, short of cutting it, and it held up great. We threw from 2-16oz on it and even did some pendulem casts with 6 and 8 oz. The suprising thing about it was how well it acutally cast, very respectable distance until you started overloading 10+oz.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That's interesting. They're not particularly expensive either. How are they on weight? The RS blanks are really light, and not very expensive which is why I've stuck with them.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

the one I had was very light, that is why we figured it would not hold up. I would say it was about the same as a RS but that is just a guess by feel alone I'm sure they have the blank weights available. I really didn't think it would hold up but we pounded the crap out of it and it held up fine, in fact a friend of mine still fishes the rod and has nothing but good things to say about it. He actually likes it better than his Lami.


----------

